# 3.5 stone lost in 8 weeks PICTURES



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Started lifestyle change in january lost 3st in 8 weeks


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice one fella!! Thats fecking mustard!!

Not sure bout the Frankies stylie thumbs up though!! :no:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Nice work mate!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

well done mate ......

tell us how you did it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Brilliant mate :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats some loss. I have dropped 2 stone but the visible difference is annoyingly low! Thought I would look far better. I probably need to drop another 2 to look anyway decent!

Keep it going pal


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done mate! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome commmitment matey .. well done ...


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Well done mate


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Good going. What sort of training and diet change have you done?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Restekpa !


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

LER said:


> well done mate ......
> 
> tell us how you did it


basically 45min - 1 hour walking before breakfast

7.00am - 2 eggs 2 slices wholemeal toast, protein shake

9.30am - banana, handfull mixed nuts, protein shake.

12.30pm homemade chow mein, chicken, onions, peppers, chow main sauce, wholemeal noodles all fried in olive oil.

3.00pm - protein shake

5.30pm - piri-piri seasoned chicken breast, mixed salad, corn on the cob, brown rice, or

chicken, sweet potato, veg or

chicken stir-fry with wholemeal noodles

8.00pm - protein shake.

training 3 times per week

mon - chest triceps

wed - back biceps

fri - shoulders legs

thats about it really its working so far i was over 21st on first pic and now im about 18st but im not bothering weighing myself anymore and im just going to go on how clothes fit and in the mirror.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome mate keep it up fella


----------



## Dhillon341 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great results mate !!!! any supplements ? or fat loss meds ( t3 , clen etc ) ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice work mate


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn!! Keep it up and get ripped!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome mate, great work keep it up!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Blinding job mate, well done. Keep at it and you'll get to where you want to be in no time!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dhillon341 said:


> Great results mate !!!! any supplements ? or fat loss meds ( t3 , clen etc ) ?


green tea tablet

omega 3 fish oil tablet

mega multivitamin

glutamine

creatine thats about it really.

ive been having 1 cheat meal per week sat night normally 4 cans of lager, indian takeaway, bar of chocolate but then straight back on it sunday morning.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

v well dun m8t! :thumbup1:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Love posts like this, keeps folk inspired... well done buddy


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

cheers guys for all the good comments, i feel so much better about myself already looking to get to about 16 stone for my next holiday in September.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone matey, inspiration to those in your situation right there.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good work mate, seriously well done!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcukin top effort brother, you are doing great mate, inspiring is not the word !!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

awesome mate, its addictive when you get results isn't it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats is just WOW im lsot for words alot of resperct coming your way mate ! Thats is truely a awesome transformation to behold!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great work fella, keep it up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent work but some proper comparison pics would be good.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

BOOOM! That is some serious ****.

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## DavidG (May 15, 2009)

That is some weightloss!!! WELL DONE!!! Inspirational!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Jesus H Christ thats brilliant mate well done, not just how you look but you have probably added years to your life in that time too.

What was your typical diet like before, i bet its similiar to how mine is now lol.

You have inspired me to sort myself out again and stop being a complacant sod. :thumb:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

excellent


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good job so far mate!

Keep at it though! Never be complacent... what are your further goals ?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done mate, you look totally different :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done mate, reps


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well done fella


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

You sir are a star and reps are deserved.

But just be careful on losing weight too quickly, you will end up with loose skin which can be a nightmare to rectify. Now you have lost the bulk of the weight, aim for two pounds a week, until you reach your goal.

One tip, stay away from bannnas, they are not helpful in the long term, almost like eating sugar from a packet.

if you can replace them with another fruit, like raspberry, apple or orange, your body will thankyou.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

like many others have said mate great effort! you are helping me keep on track knowing that the results are worth it! good for you my ukm brother from another mother :rockon:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

nodrog said:


> You sir are a star and reps are deserved.
> 
> But just be careful on losing weight too quickly, you will end up with loose skin which can be a nightmare to rectify. Now you have lost the bulk of the weight, aim for two pounds a week, until you reach your goal.
> 
> ...


I thought that was only v.ripe banana, that had high sugar in it is it not ? not so for :confused1:just ripe ones i am sure?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Op well done keep it up!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be brutally honest: you look better in your avatar pic :lol:

Brilliant work, keep it up


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Winning fella nice one!


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

wow, congrats, thats alot of weight to shift in 8 weeks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I thought that was only v.ripe banana, that had high sugar in it is it not ? not so for :confused1:just ripe ones i am sure?


All bannas contain a lot of sugar.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done mate the hard work is paying off fast


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Thats some loss. I have dropped 2 stone but the visible difference is annoyingly low! Thought I would look far better. I probably need to drop another 2 to look anyway decent!
> 
> Keep it going pal


cheers, yes i still need to drop plus build some muscle its still not pretty under the t shirt ha, but its just the beginning and im focused to stay with it.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

BONE said:


> Well done mate, are you going to be upping the cardio now or adding in anything clen or t3 ect to help you get down to 16 stone?


cheers, im going to stick with the cardio that im doing, but im changing my gym routine to every other day, plus i started adding more carbs to my diet from last friday in a bid to slow down the weight loss so that it is just fat, and not fat + muscle.

as for the clen, T3 im not really into any of that stuff just wanna be as natural as possible.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks, my typical diet before was, lager every night, pasties, take aways, full breakfast in a tray, sweets, chocolate anything i could lay my big fat hands on really ha ha.

Anyone can do what ive done ive found it quite easy and this is just the beginning i dont consider this a short term, diet/fitness regime this is now my life and its not changing.


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Unbelievable mate. Love seeing these posts. Pushes people on to reach their own goals.....me for one!!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

OJay said:


> awesome mate, its addictive when you get results isn't it


Yes im just loving the new lifestyle pal i love the changes my body makes every week i feel on top of the world.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent work but some proper comparison pics would be good.


i know im going to give it a couple more months then do some pictures topless ha ha in living room did some at the beginning they are in another thread i started in Jan.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good job so far mate!
> 
> Keep at it though! Never be complacent... what are your further goals ?


 thanks, my goals now are to drop 2 more stone slowly and put on a good amount of muscle over the next 12 months and to just keep sticking with my new lifestyle.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

remarkable mate, you look like a different person. what are the long term goals then, you say 16stone for your holiday? what about after that, would you be happy at 16stone?


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

nodrog said:


> You sir are a star and reps are deserved.
> 
> But just be careful on losing weight too quickly, you will end up with loose skin which can be a nightmare to rectify. Now you have lost the bulk of the weight, aim for two pounds a week, until you reach your goal.
> 
> ...


cheers im going to throw out the banana's, also as from sat i started to include more carbs into my diet to slow down the fat/muscle loss i was seeing, like you say now ive lost the bulk its time to slow things down im aiming for 16st and im fine with losing 1lb per week but im going to stay off the scales and just look in the mirror for changes.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dux said:


> I'll be brutally honest: you look better in your avatar pic :lol:
> 
> Brilliant work, keep it up


thanks for the praise, ive invented a time machine and just gone forward a couple of years it is actually me in the avatar picture, look good dont i ha ha.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> remarkable mate, you look like a different person. what are the long term goals then, you say 16stone for your holiday? what about after that, would you be happy at 16stone?


 cheers pal, erm not really sure to be honest ill know when i get there, maybe i might want to lose another stone i definitely wouldn't want to be below 15 stone but you never know just want to keep improving my body adding size and shape.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well done Andyjones. Great achivement.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Great Achievement ! Well done !


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

awesome results, well done fella


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought of this thread tonight when i was tempted to get a crap dinner after training but instead got chicken, veg and small potatoes.

Your an inspiration my man.

:thumb:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bro your on the right path!!! Reps ur way when i get on computer!!! Awesome...


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

dont go too too quick thoug, my mate went from18st to 13st over a couple years but most of it ie the last 3 happened in a couple months,,, but now evn though some of his body is ripped, his belly is saggy as fck and wont go, yet his arms are defined and vascular... magic of tren eh


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> dont go too too quick thoug, my mate went from18st to 13st over a couple years but most of it ie the last 3 happened in a couple months,,, but now evn though some of his body is ripped, his belly is saggy as fck and wont go, yet his arms are defined and vascular... magic of tren eh


No I'm slowing down the weightloss now by adding more carbs to my diet like wholegrain rice, oats


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

and i said in my thread i was chuffed with 2 stone since April, Top marks lad, i know how you feel. great to see real people losing real weight rather than some z list celeb in a s**t mag REPS


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

ADZ7 said:


> and i said in my thread i was chuffed with 2 stone since April, Top marks lad, i know how you feel. great to see real people losing real weight rather than some z list celeb in a s**t mag REPS


cheers


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow pal thats fecking amazing transformation in just 8 weeks!!! Kudos to ya


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Got weighed at the weekend now weighing in at 17st 5lb I have tried to slow weightloss down but it just keeps coming off well chuffed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

andyjones80 said:


> Got weighed at the weekend now weighing in at 17st 5lb I have tried to slow weightloss down but it just keeps coming off well chuffed


whats your total weightloss so far then? must be at the four stone mark? wish i could put it on as quick as you can get it off, you should have entered one of those new year transformation competitions! best of luck mate, keep at it, you'll be in a great frame of mind when your holiday comes and youve achieved your goals.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> whats your total weightloss so far then? must be at the four stone mark? wish i could put it on as quick as you can get it off, you should have entered one of those new year transformation competitions! best of luck mate, keep at it, you'll be in a great frame of mind when your holiday comes and youve achieved your goals.


 cheers, yes lost approx 4 stone, at my heaviest i was 21st 7lb, and i feel great full of energy loving the gym and cant wait to go away on holiday. just love throwing all my old clothes and buying new ones, just looking forward to getting into a 36" waist and being able to go into any shop and but any t shirt i want, instead of looking for the massive sizes.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

BONE said:


> Well doen mate, i remember the days when i was 17stone 4lb and i cut down to 13.3stone in 12 weeks just by droping carbs and doing cardio. It grips me when fat people moan they cant lose weight, i found it easy!
> 
> Now ive built up to 14.5stone with low bf but thats after a good few cycles


cheers, Yes i watch all the programmes on tv people making excuses i have got a slow metabolism, i cant diet, etc, etc, but i think that if you stick to healthy eating and put effort into training/exercise then it will come off anyone, i have found it easy to lose so far ive had a cheat night every week beers, takeaway, chocolate and still lost weight each week.

please let me know what kind of diet helped you get down from 17st to 13st and your cardio etc etc please.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Inspiring 

I'm sat at 22stone currently although I'm built differently (a bit more muscular) but I'd still like to she'd a few stone ASAP. Soon as I'm ready I'll be hitting the bike and walking a lot more so fingers crossed the weight drops off just as readily...


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent progress, shows what hard work and good dieting/exercise can do.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

you look like you have lost even more than that.

well done mate, keep training hard.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

NickR24 said:


> you look like you have lost even more than that.
> 
> well done mate, keep training hard.


Cheers thanks


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Epic work matey... Very impressive. I have been down a similar route recently so I can appreciate how hard this must have been at times!!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lee Maggs said:


> Well done pal.
> 
> What was u eating before?..... Could do with a new bulkin diet.lol.
> 
> U still dieting or you happy at your current stats??


Yes still dieting not bothered now about my weight just want to lose fat and build muscle


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

kevo said:


> Epic work matey... Very impressive. I have been down a similar route recently so I can appreciate how hard this must have been at times!!


Cheers, yes sometimes it's hard but definitely worth it!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

andyjones80 said:


> Started lifestyle change in january lost 3st in 8 weeks


wo wo wooo lookin hot! well done lad


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> wo wo wooo lookin hot! well done lad


Thank you very much


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Geeez you were a very cuddily man back in the day weren't you. lol

Great news on the weight loss!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> wo wo wooo lookin hot! well done lad


She doesn't mean it, she just wants to get into your knickers!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

achilles88 said:


> good work mate :thumbup1:


Cheers


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

had a great weekend been out and bought a whole new wardrobe now down to XL in t shirts and these are not tight just fit great, also im now in a size 38" jeans and there is about half an inch play in them, i feel great.

thing is now i dont want to really go down in t shirt sizes and want to fill out the t shirts with muscle want to lose the belly fat, think im going to try and eat just 200 calories below maintenance and see if i can add some muscle now but slowly lose the excess fat, is it possible or have i got to cut right down first and then bulk back up ???????. i hope not because just spent a fortune on new clothes.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Eating ultra clean and lifting heavy asssss weights with cardio added in should still see your body continue to change shape and keep you going in the right direction.

inspirational stuff your doing buddy. :thumb:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I would suggest you throw out most of your larger clothes, psychologically it'll be like you're never looking back.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

damerush said:


> I would suggest you throw out most of your larger clothes, psychologically it'll be like you're never looking back.


all my old clothes have gone in a charity bag and some on e-bay goodbye xxxl hello xl ha


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Eating ultra clean and lifting heavy asssss weights with cardio added in should still see your body continue to change shape and keep you going in the right direction.
> 
> inspirational stuff your doing buddy. :thumb:


cheers yes going to increase calories and change my routine in the gym from tomorrow.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

plus i went out last weekend and spent £400 on some new bike leathers so really cant lose anymore size from my frame or they will look daft ha


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Well done big man (medium sized man) that is some result in such a short time, keep at it. And well done for having the balls to,pst pics


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Well done big man (medium sized man) that is some result in such a short time, keep at it. And well done for having the balls to,pst pics


cheers, im going to post some more pics in another month or so with no top on for comparison from the first pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

inspirational mate, just remember the hard bit is keeping it off so stick with it


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fat said:


> inspirational mate, just remember the hard bit is keeping it off so stick with it


yes i know ill not get too complacent cheers


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Fab!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jinx91 said:


> Fab!


cheers


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

you should be proud of yourself buddy! Inspirational stuff...nice one


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

you shud phone the bbc about this or somthing. get on the fat fighters an tell them it can be done!


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

andyjones80 said:


> had a great weekend been out and bought a whole new wardrobe now down to XL in t shirts and these are not tight just fit great, also im now in a size 38" jeans and there is about half an inch play in them, i feel great.
> 
> thing is now i dont want to really go down in t shirt sizes and want to fill out the t shirts with muscle want to lose the belly fat, think im going to try and eat just 200 calories below maintenance and see if i can add some muscle now but slowly lose the excess fat, is it possible or have i got to cut right down first and then bulk back up ???????. i hope not because just spent a fortune on new clothes.


Ive lost about 3 stone since Nov. I no what you mean about clothes its the only bad thing about loosing the weight.

I've gone out and bought some new stuff but only what I really need as I still want to loose some more yet.

Well done fella.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Incredible!!

Keep it up bro


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Well done mate, massive improvement already.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

well done mate. fantastic results so far! keep it up.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Scooter said:


> you shud phone the bbc about this or somthing. get on the fat fighters an tell them it can be done!


ha ha


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

theshrew said:


> Ive lost about 3 stone since Nov. I no what you mean about clothes its the only bad thing about loosing the weight.
> 
> I've gone out and bought some new stuff but only what I really need as I still want to loose some more yet.
> 
> Well done fella.


cheers


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done mate, credit to yourself. You deserve it! Great dedication. When your happy, I found the best way to keep it off it weigh yourself every 2 weeks and if you do put on then eat a bit less. Make sure you do treat yourself now and then with a snack etc. You've proven to be a master. Happy for you! Subscribed to your thread!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

chelios said:


> Well done mate, credit to yourself. You deserve it! Great dedication. When your happy, I found the best way to keep it off it weigh yourself every 2 weeks and if you do put on then eat a bit less. Make sure you do treat yourself now and then with a snack etc. You've proven to be a master. Happy for you! Subscribed to your thread!


cheers, im going to stay off the scales i want to start building some muscle now but lose the fat slowly maybe 2lbs a week only thing is i feel bulky after just 1 week of upping my carbs, protein and calories but im still only having 2500 - 2800 a day!!! and myb maintenance is 3500 so im way under that


----------



## KB1212 (Mar 20, 2012)

that's a real f*****g achievement big up yourself!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

KB1212 said:
 

> that's a real f*****g achievement big up yourself!


thanks, last time i got weighed 3 weeks ago i was 17st 3lb so ive lost a total of just over 4 stone.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

andyjones80 said:


> cheers, im going to stay off the scales i want to start building some muscle now but lose the fat slowly maybe 2lbs a week only thing is i feel bulky after just 1 week of upping my carbs, protein and calories but im still only having 2500 - 2800 a day!!! and myb maintenance is 3500 so im way under that


Natural to feel that way mate, it's mostly in the mind. Youe body will adapt and as long as your eating at maintenance or below for your goals, all will be well.

What's your diet looking like on any given day? 6 meals a day?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

very well done


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

chelios said:


> Natural to feel that way mate, it's mostly in the mind. Youe body will adapt and as long as your eating at maintenance or below for your goals, all will be well.
> 
> What's your diet looking like on any given day? 6 meals a day?


Hi my diet is as follows more or less every day:

6.30 2 boiled eggs 2 slices dry wholemeal toast

8.00 2 scoops protein 50g oats

10.00 handful mixed nuts

12.30 homemade chow mein whole-wheat noodles chicken onions peppers

3.00 whey protein 1 scoop

6.00 piri piri chicken breast, salad, wholegrain rice corn on cob peas

Or chicken Brest veg sweet potato

Or chicken stir fry with whole-wheat noodles

I do have salad cream or apple sauce depending on meal

Think this is fairly healthy and it's working so far


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done mate. If it aint broke, dont fix it. Clearly the way for you. Keep it up.


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

chelios said:


> Well done mate. If it aint broke, dont fix it. Clearly the way for you. Keep it up.


will do cheers


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hey Dude,

Any latest on your progress? Im fully intrigued to know the latest!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> Any latest on your progress? Im fully intrigued to know the latest!


hi yes im just going to upload my latest pictures im not sure on my weight think im about 17 stone just trying to build muscle at moment.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

andyjones80 said:


> thanks, last time i got weighed 3 weeks ago i was 17st 3lb so ive lost a total of just over 4 stone.


I know your game ... bloody blow torch 3 times a week.

That fat is dropping off you, well done.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good lad, been looking forward to an update!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

You've done urself proud! well done mate! :thumb:


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

these are my latest pics as promised a couple of months ago, ive not been on the scales since i last posted my weight at 17st 3lb but im stopping off the scales and im now concentrating on trying to build some muscle and lose the fat slowly and improving the way i look in the mirror.

so here goes topless shots.

ive just been on holiday as well and had a full week of drinking and eating what i want back to the diet monday.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

excellent effort mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

massive improvement bud, still a way to go but the results so far must be good motivation?


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> good lad, been looking forward to an update!


 cheers, just updated pics from my starting mid January, my stating pic was taken the week before i stated whilst on holiday.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent...fair dues to you man!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I suppose one of the only things good about being fat is the big calves you get. With the fat off em' they look great.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Massive change mate, brilliant work!


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Massive change mate, brilliant work!


cheers just got to keep sticking with it now!!!!1


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

amazing transformation! great motivation m8 keep it up bro well done!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

damn, I was gonna laze around today but now Im gonna go workout!

Great job mate, inspiring to us other fatties. (not so fat as I used to be ;-))


----------

